# Tot mai mulţi tineri italieni merg în Transilvania



## Bântuit

"*Tot *mai mulţi tineri italieni merg în Transilvania,unde testul de admitere este mai uşor"


Aveţi vreo idee ce înseamnă "*tot*" în fraza aceasta?

Mulţumesc şi toate cele bune.


----------



## alinapopi

Salut,

_tot = din ce în ce..._


Numai bine,
Alina


----------



## farscape

Short answer:

tot mai (mult/mulţi/bine/rău) - expresie idiomatică
tot mai mulţi - more and more (din ce în ce mai mulţi)

Ceva mai multe detalii:

_tot mai_ urmat de un adjectiv mult/puţin, bine) are înţeles de _din ce în ce mai_. Adjectivul se acordează cu substantivul care îl urmează: _mulţi... tineri_.

_Subiect_ (răni) care tot mai _verb_ (dor, ustură...) Aici tot mai are înţeles de încă: răni care încă mai dor. Verbul se acordează cu subiectul răni - dor, rană - doare

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Salut!

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi pentru comentarii!

Este clar acum.


----------

